# Capitalism explained



## Warrigal (Aug 24, 2015)

Something here to offend every nationality.



> *TRADITIONAL CAPITALISM:* You have two cows. You sell one and buy a bull. Your herd multiplies, and the economy grows. You sell them and retire on the income.
> 
> *AMERICAN CAPITALISM:* You have two cows. You sell three of them to your publicly listed company, using letters of credit opened by your brother-in-law at the bank, then execute a debt/equity swap with an associated general offer so that you get all four cows back, with a tax exemption for five cows. The milk rights of the six cows are transferred via an intermediary to a Cayman Island company secretly owned by the majority shareholder who sells the rights to all seven cows back to your listed company. The annual report says the company owns eight cows, with an option on one more. You sell one cow to buy a new president of the United States, leaving you with nine cows. No balance sheet provided with the release. The public buys your bull.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2015)

Actually, Quebec voted not to secede. The rest of Canada did not prevent that choice. We are not fighting, seperatism is a dead issue. Only the old care anything about it. I found that description of Canadian capitalism both inaccurate and condescending. It didn't even discuss the issue.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 24, 2015)

:lol: And no moose would be seen dead playing ice hockey?


----------



## Shirley (Aug 24, 2015)

:lofl: Equal opportunity offensiveness.  No bull.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> :lol: And no moose would be seen dead playing ice hockey?



rofl


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2015)

Don't moose with the Canucks!


----------

